# [WTB] Stock HTC battery



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

I need a good price for a new battery. I got my Tbolt refurbished and they stuck in a PCD one. It sucks.


----------



## StephenMilone (Jul 21, 2011)

why not buy the official rezound battery from verizon? it was only $20 and nice improvement over the thunderbolt stock.

but if that isnt your cup of tea i guess I could sell my stock thunderbolt battery to you...if that's even allow in these forums?


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't think it is, and the thing with the rezound battery, Verizon will sell me the 3.8v version which has problems with the T bolt. I would have to wait to get the rezound battery. How much $ would you think the stock battery would be?


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

cammiso94 said:


> I don't think it is, and the thing with the rezound battery, Verizon will sell me the 3.8v version which has problems with the T bolt. I would have to wait to get the rezound battery. How much $ would you think the stock battery would be?


I believe they are like $30 from VZW, check Amazon or eBay, might be less

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> I believe they are like $30 from VZW, check Amazon or eBay, might be less
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


]
That still doesn't address the 3.8v battery issue. I need to know for a fact that they will sell me 3.7V one.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

cammiso94 said:


> ]
> That still doesn't address the 3.8v battery issue. I need to know for a fact that they will sell me 3.7V one.


I would check the description and see if it is the 3.7V one, other than that, I don't know what to do to check, other than asking

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

I just bought the extended battery (2750 mAh) with cover from Verizon for $25. It is a huge improvement from stock and it doesn't really feel bulky. If that's not your cup of tea then I would suggest eBay or amazon for standard battery which is 1400 mAh just like the one you have right now.

Sent from my rabbit hole using my carrotbolt.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

For what its worth, I'm pretty sure you can get a stock battery from amazon for like less than 10 bucks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Taykiin (Jul 11, 2011)

I have an xtra stock battery if you need it... PM me if you want it...I'll give it to you, don't go buy one...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

